# will ruin your ice fishing quickly



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Was out on a lake the reportedly had a good eye bite today in se nodak. Moved around several times and finally found a hole with some potential. I dropped a jigging rap down and the vexilar lit up like a xmas tree.

started jiggong real hard and low and behold something hammered the rap. I knew it was a big fish right when hit. fought it for awhile and thought i saw the unmistakable flash in the hole of a really nice eye. fought it for about another 5 mins got it up to the hole and i had a fish on alright about a 5lbs carp!!!! uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, heh, heh. Funny stuff.

Cue MoCarp...right about....now.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I figure Mo would be excited with this.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never caught a carp through the ice. He must have been hungry! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe, well for what it's worth that's one more fish than I've caught through the ice!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> hehe, well for what it's worth that's one more fish than I've caught through the ice!


And only one LESS than you caught all last year...!! oke:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would have rather caught a carp through the ice than had the guy setup five feet from my house on saturday morning!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

holmsvc said:


> I would have rather caught a carp through the ice than had the guy setup five feet from my house on saturday morning!





> ND Game & Fish rule:
> 
> Fishing holes outside a fish house may be placed no closer than 10 feet from the house without consent of the fish house occupant.


I wonder if that means it's legal to setup a portable fence 10 feet around your house?? I've often thought of doing it on lakes where people drill all around the house....annoying to say the least. Takes stones to setup that close.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I wonder if that means it's legal to setup a portable fence 10 feet around your house?? I've often thought of doing it on lakes where people drill all around the house....annoying to say the least. Takes stones to setup that close.


They justified it by saying they were just following their GPS to get back to where they were last weekend. The guy had a small kid with him so I just let it go. I didn't want to get into an argument with someone in front of their kid.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IN THAT SITUATION I WOULD HAVE SAID "EAR UFFS" TO THE KID AND LET THE DAD HAVE A LESSON ON ICE FISHING EDICIT.


----------

